# Ricoh SG 3110DN sublimation printer



## Kntry5 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi everyone, Thinking about getting into a little sublimation printing to add a few new items to my shop such as baby blankets and ornaments. I was talking to my rep at Conde and she suggested the Ricoh SG 3110DN.
Does anyone have an opinion about this piece of equipment one way or the other? You get the printer, ink and 100 pieces of paper. I do embroidery and some vinyl now. Is it worth it to add sublimation? The machine is on special right now for $475 is that a good price? Thanks for any help.

Judy


----------



## ParrotPrinting (Feb 23, 2015)

They are providing Sawgrass ink and 100 sheets of texprint R paper.....yes it's a good price for a good printer.
The largest paper it can handle is 81/2X14 so be aware of that. That's the exact printer i've been using for the last year for sublimation and I haven't had one problem with this printer. No Clogs or anything, so yes I would go for that.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Thats what i use for my sublimation and i highly recommend it. And for me personally sublimation is enhancing my screen printing business. totally worth it but it might depend on your market...


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

absolutely, it's what I started with 18 months ago and I'd buy another anytime, print and press to your hearts content but only A4


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I use one also


----------

